# new video: ice fishing for mid-winter crappie



## pmuell (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey guys, heres a new video on how to catch mid-winter crappie:


----------



## Dennis L. Ward (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice video - thanks for sharing. Is this a Canadian lake? Those are some super slabs!﻿


----------

